# Cats pooping in neighbors side of yard.



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

So, this morning my neighbor rang our bell complaining to US that the cats we feed are pooping on their side of the yard.
It basically came down to "stop feeding them, or else we're putting up a fence" which in terms, will make it a pain to move our car in the yard.

I'm angry because it's basically not our fault that they do this.
How can WE control where the cats do their business? 
How can they be so selfish to want us to stop feeding them?
Even if we DID stop feeding them, they would still poop back there. 

Anyway, I don't know what to do at this point.
Any advice, or opinions would be much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Well, I belive that his thinking is that if you stop feeding them then they'll move on to somewhere that DOES feed them and poop somewhere else.

I can't really blame the person, if I had someone else's animals crapping up my flower beds I'd probably be pretty miffed too. Especially if they have a dog and it likes to go hunting for tootsie rolls in the flower bed. THEY didn't take on the responsibility of feeding cats, so why should they deal with the fallout (pun intended).

A fence sounds like a perfectly reasonable solution.


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Just an option but if you want to keep feeding them can you buy a small sandbox,fill it up and feed the cats near it? Maybe they will use that instead of the neighbors yard. Just an idea. 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Dice'smom, that's a great idea! Provide them with a litterbox or a sandbox and keep it clean.

Also, if you keep finding kittens I'm going to assume that means you're not TNRing these cats and they just keep breeding. I know when we lived on the farm and the wild cats were breeding like crazy they were also SPRAYING like crazy. In the summertime I can imagine the smell is just AWFUL for that poor neighbor.


----------



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

I've been TNRing for almost a year.
We've tried the litter box once before, and it didn't work. 
We've gotten 4 females, and 3 males spayed and neutered. 
There are only a few more left.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Even without the spraying, I'm sure there are a lot of people who would object to cats crapping in their yard. I know I'd be one of them.

A fence still sounds like the best solution.


----------



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

the cats can still go on the garage, or climb over the fence. 
It's literally a waste of money.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Dicesmoms idea still sounds the best to me...get a cheap kiddie pool, drill some holes in the bottom for drainage and then fill with sand or topsoil, whichever is cheaper...they might like the topsoil more....and the bigger size would be a lot more attractive to them then just a little litter box!


----------



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

7cats2dogs said:


> Dicesmoms idea still sounds the best to me...get a cheap kiddie pool, drill some holes in the bottom for drainage and then fill with sand or topsoil, whichever is cheaper...they might like the topsoil more....and the bigger size would be a lot more attractive to them then just a little litter box!


I don't know if they would want to do that.
They think it's our fault because we're trying to do a good thing. 
So, they don't want to have to make a sacrifice for it.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

LowFatPat, No, not them to do this--You to do this, at your place!


----------



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

7cats2dogs said:


> LowFatPat, No, not them to do this--You to do this, at your place!


We don't have room. When we pull in the car, or pull out the car, we use the entire yard to pull out the car, so there is literally no room for anything.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Pffft...you don't have even have 4 feet to spare??
If it would help my neighbor to calm down...
I'd MAKE the space happen, one way or another...
What if he gets totally fed up and just simply calls animal control??
You should be weighing the options carefully...
And the long term effects...


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

I agree, you want to keep the peace before they take the matters into their own hands and call animal control or worse. 
I think it's a good sign that would put up a fence (and pay for it) to keep the cats out and not just want to get rid of them. I think I'd take a few deep and calming breaths and head over there and discuss the problem rationally. Tell them how important the cats are to you but that you're willing to work with them. If the fence is such an inconvenience to you, how can you all solve the problem to keep the cats fed and out of the neighbours yard? I don't really understand the car in the backyard situation, but I live in a very urban area. However I'm sure there are solutions that will keep everyone happy. 

Frankly I wouldn't want to wake up to cat crap all over yard either, so I think you have to try and be understanding of their concern too. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Zephyriddle (Mar 28, 2012)

I'd be super irked if pets that weren't mine were pooping in my yard. If you're feeding and taking on the responsibility to care for the cats then you should be responsible for cleaning up after them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ownedby4cats (Jan 23, 2012)

Actually the litter box idea is a great idea, cheap and easy! That is what I did in our back yard. I used 4x4's, just leveled the ground out a bit, made a frame, used a spike on the corners to hold in place and filled with play safe sand. The cats love it! I just cleaned out the clumps and refill. Probably cost me about $30.00 to do. And you can make it any size you want.


----------



## ownedby4cats (Jan 23, 2012)

Should say "I just clean out the clumps and refill as needed."


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

As selfish as they may seem to you, you really have to look at it from their perspective. Even if they are animal lovers, no one wants someone elses animal crapping and peeing in their yard. Especially if they take pride in how their yard looks. I actually think what they suggested is pretty kind - most people (especially if they aren't fond of cats/animals) would just call animal control when they got fed up with it.

Is there anywhere else you can park? Anyway you could fit a small sandbox _somewhere_? They're your cats, not your neighbors, so it's no surprise they aren't understanding. It's best to respect their wishes and figure out a solution on your end.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't blame the neighbors one bit. I just moved from a place where a neighbor's cat LIVED in my yard and porch. It smelled almost the entire time I was there.


----------



## bibiak87 (Aug 3, 2013)

The litter/sand box idea sounds perfect - without the fence there yet - is there any way they would tolerate the box right on the property line? Or put it by the side or front of your house? I would try that and go and pick up a piece and put it in there - to let them see and smell their poop there for a day before you clean it maybe?

I don't know for sure if there are many cats pooping in my yard but there are alot of people that let their dogs roam and there are a few faithful but not valued dogs that come every day/every other day and poop here! Boy do I hate it! I make sure to pick up after my dogs and I'm still stepping in chit!

Talk to your neighbors and see if collectively you can come up with a solution to try you can both be happy with.

Who knows - if they know you are not dismissing their irritation and you are trying, they might up their tolerance for awhile while you figure something out?

In any case - good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

Apparently, they left their garage open (it's snowing here btw) a little bit, and a cat got in was trapped, and it pooped and pee'd in there.
They deny opening the garage, and they blame US for this happening. 
They threatened to bring us to court, and I saw her taking picture of the pee spot. 

This is getting out of hand.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Which is why it would be better for you to be open minded and work with them to find a solution... before they do something that is within their rights and have all the cats removed by some rescue group/animal control.

Go over, offer to clean up the mess in their garage with enzymatic cleaner and talk about how you can fix it so they dont' go in their yard/garage.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yup, having had to live with this issue for almost two years, I'm completely on the neighbors' side here. Now I'm living with the next door neighbor's cat fighting with my girls through the screen door (and he's screen-fighting with my new neighbors' cats now, too).


----------



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

It's still ridiculous. 
I haven't told the full story, there is much more.
I'm sure you'd agree if I were to explain it all, but it's a LOOOONG story.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

LowFatPat said:


> It's still ridiculous.
> I haven't told the full story, there is much more.
> I'm sure you'd agree if I were to explain it all, but it's a LOOOONG story.


Well, Whatever the Story is...
Sounds like you may have to be dealing with a fence AND animal control, maybe even fines...
To bad you weren't willing to take the mature route and be willing to work with your neighbor...
Responsibility is about more than feeding these cats...
Its also about being a responsible neighbor to the other neighbors!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I agree with 1,212cats317dogs.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

marie73 said:


> I agree with 1,212cats317dogs.


OMG!! ROFLMAO-Some more!!


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Me too. Doesn't really matter that you think it's ridiculous or whatever the story is. If you want to keep the cats around and keep the peace it's time to check the attitude at the door, head over there and try to fix the situation before it's too late. 

Your neighbours do not have to put up with it and they are well within their rights to get the cats removed. And judging from offering to put up a fence to now threatening with court they've just about reached the end of the line. I'm afraid the judge will not sympathize with you for 'doing a good thing'. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I, on the other hand, will probably do nothing about the Great Catsby's screen fighting (other than shoo him away) because it used to be his home and the neighbors were kind enough to take him in.


----------



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

This isn't the first time they were complaining. 
The cats apparently poop on their side of the yard all the time. 
Again, we're not responsible for it.
She claims that "if you didn't feed them, they wouldn't come around as much".
Before we fed them, we always saw them getting into their garbage and breaking the garbage bags.
They would STILL poop on our side.
We never complained.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

But now you *are* feeding them, taking them in, rehoming them, whatever, so you *are* the reason they're still around.


----------



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

I don't understand why I'm getting thrashed on for feeding them.
I get them neutered, and try to CONTROL the population. 

I literally cannot control where they do their business, so it's really not my fault.
I shouldn't need to "Man up to it" because there is nothing to man up to.
Am I supposed to stand out there all day, and wait for them to poop?
I tried talking to my parents about adding that giant sand box, but they said there isn't any room. 
We don't have a big back yard, we can barely get the car in; let alone a sand box for a bunch of stray cats. 

They were ALWAYS pooping in the yard, even BEFORE we were feeding them. 
They are only saying it's our fault NOW because we're feeding them.

All I do is TNR; Trap, Neuter, RELEASE.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You're not being thrashed for feeding them, but you are the reason they're coming around on a regular basis.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

You're not getting trashed for feeding them, you're getting trashed for not taking responsibility. 

But anyways, I give up. It's like talking to a wall. Good luck and I hope the cats will not be picked up by animal control 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

marie73 said:


> But now you *are* feeding them, taking them in, rehoming them, whatever, so you *are* the reason they're still around.


I've saved about 9 kittens that were out there.
Just imagine if I hadn't taken those kittens in. 
There would be even MORE cats that could poop in their yard.

and I can't stress this enough: 

*They were doing this WAY before we started feeding them. *


----------



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

zuma said:


> You're not getting trashed for feeding them, you're getting trashed for not taking responsibility.
> 
> But anyways, I give up. It's like talking to a wall. Good luck and I hope the cats will not be picked up by animal control
> 
> ...


Again, people don't listen.

*They were doing this WAY before we started feeding them.*

Animal control won't do a thing.
It's called the vacuum effect. 
If you take a cat away, and move it somewhere else, MORE cats will move in.
I've been doing TNR for almost a year, I've taken classes, and done my share of research. 
I know what I am talking about, and I know for a fact these people are wrong.
My whole family agree's that this entire situation is ridiculous.

I'm not trying to make this argument one sided.
I would be pissed too if cats were pooping in my yard, and my neighbors were feeding them, but I would know enough to NOT put up a fence, because they can climb the garage, and still get passed it. 

I've tried working it out with the neighbor, but she just pushes every suggestion away from me.
She just wants me to stop feeding them.
She doesn't want to work anything out, or try anything else.

It's ridiculous.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Again, they probably wouldn't *still* be coming around if you hadn't STARTED feeding them or kept it up. At least not *so many*.


----------



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

marie73 said:


> Again, they probably wouldn't *still* be coming around if you hadn't STARTED feeding them or kept it up. At least not *so many*.


Before we started feeding them, they would go into our yard and pick at their garbage they left in the back.

Over the past 10 years, I would see cats running across my yard, looking for food.
We've had kittens in our garage before, and weren't feeding them at all.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You can't take responsibility (and expect constant kudos) for feeding and taking in cats and not bear responsibility.


----------



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

http://www.nycferalcat.org/TNRLawsNYC.pdf


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

You feed them, you take c are of them, you became their owner, and now they are your responsibility.

Yay for you feeding them, I'm glad you do. I don't care what happened before I'm telling you whose side the law is on (and most of the people on this thread)... the neighbors.

WHen you started feeding them they became YOUR responsibility. Now suck it up, pull on the big boy pants, and go deal with your neighbor like an adult.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The link you posted is not really supporting your argument. In fact, according to what's there, you're legally "harboring" those cats and you are probably also responsible for providing Rabies vaccinations.




> That does not mean, however, there are no restrictions. In New York City, the feeding of cats is illegal if it is done in a manner that creates a public health hazard or *nuisance*. For example, if someone is feeding a large number of cats, but none of them are sterilized, there is a *constant noxious odor*, the cats are yowling every night, food is left out and rotting, and *there is feces or other waste left lying around,* this would clearly violate New York City public health regulations​


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

Here is my two cents:

First of all, regardless if they have been coming around before you started feeding them, once you start feeding them, they are your responsibility. KUDOS to you for doing TNR, there are many cats that don't have a home and are in the shelter, we don't need any more of them. Second, I really doubt that you have tried everything with your neighbor with finding a solution for getting these cats to stop going to the bathroom in her yard. Here is my suggestion: is there a cat sanctuary, for domestic cats, that you can take them to? There is another suggestion, if there is no sanctuary for domestic cats, then the shelter is an option, or rehome these cats, meaning find homes for them. Third, I agree that a fence is not going to stop a cat from going over to the neighbor's yard. Cats can climb and jump pretty high.

Yes, you are responsible for these cats since you started feeding them. Maybe the reason why your neighbor complained before is she thought that these cats were your cats. I am just saying that maybe she didn't know that at the time that they aren't your cats.


----------



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

Even if we WERE to take them into a different area, and get them adopted, more cats would move in.

Get informed - The Vacuum Effect - Alley Cat Allies

Read that, you'll understand.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

> Feral cats choose to reside in locations for two reasons: one, there is a food source—intended or not—and two, there is shelter.


Not if you stop feeding them. And because you're feeding them, they're your responsibility.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

That's really the bottom line in this entire situation. You began feeding them and that made them your responsibility, YOU may not think so but in the eyes of everyone who will matter when it comes down to what happens to these cats, it's true. Your opinions, your thoughts, your articles, your complaints will mean absolutely zero if your neighbor pursues this.

YOU need to deal with your neighbors and smooth this over or YOU need to find homes for every single cat and *IF* more come (they will for a little while, but if there is no food they will stop coming around and move on to where there IS food) find homes for them...

Two choices, all the whining in the world wont change it.

ETA: ALso, before you start saying or thinking that I mean in ANYWAY you should let them starve or that you should never have started feeding them.... it's not true. What I AM saying is that from the beginning you should have anticipated this issue and dealt with it BEFORE it got to this point.


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

marie73 is correct. If you stop feeding them, they will eventually find another food source and shelter. Feral cats don't stay in one spot unless the food source keeps coming. Rehoming them as they come will eventually decrease the population. TNR does work but so does rehoming them, stop feeding them and they will find another food source. Also when you take out the trash, put a tight lid on the garbage cans so the cats can't get into them.


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

@MowMow: very well said, and I happen to agree with you.

These cats are not going to starve if you stop feeding them, they will find another food source, they are feral cats that can survive on their own.


----------



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

At this point, I'm just worried about trapping cats again.
There is still one female out there, and in order to trap correctly, you need to have the food in a certain area. 
I secretly feed them now, in this card board box between my fence, and the garage. 
I don't know who is stopping by.
If any kittens come by, I won't know to put out a trap for them, or anything.
The only reason we were able to catch a kitten in the past was because we had food out where I could look out the window.
I kept tabs on them, and looked out for who was stopping by. 
I suppose I could offer to clean up anything that poops on their side, but if they won't even agree to that, I'm gonna be really angry.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Ok then. I'm done with this thread.

Either you don't want to understand or aren't capable of understanding what almost everyone has said to you here.

Best of luck with your neighbors.


----------



## Kneazles (Nov 18, 2013)

According to the article you posted:

Agriculture & Markets Law, section 353 effectively makes feeding bans illegal anywhere 
in New York State. That does not mean, however, there are no restrictions. In New York 
City, *the feeding of cats is illegal if it is done in a manner that creates a public health 
hazard or nuisance.*

They go on to include the example of feces. 

So I am not sure why you posted this, as it backs up the neighbor's claim.

I do agree with you about the fence. We have a tall wooden fence in our yard and the cats climb/jump it all of the time. They actually love the fence - it gives them a great vantage point. Fences are useless when it comes to cats.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm coming late to this conversation, but the reality as I see it is that LFP is doing good work to S/N these animals and providing food. But as part of that course, he needs to take responsibility for the consequences of feeding cats, especially those consequences that affect other people.

It would be best to talk to the neighbor with an open mind and attitude, regardless of what level they have raised their voices to in the past, and present some logical, well thought out solutions for the problem. The neighbors are well within their rights to build a fence. So if that would create problems with parking the car, then a preemptory solution is needed to avoid adding that problem to the existing problems. The sandbox solution, even though it fell on deaf ears, is a good one. So is going to the neighbors' part of the yard, with the neighbors permission, and cleaning up the messes - that shows a good faith effort at least until the cats can be fully S/N and rehomed.

In the long run, it may be best to stop feeding if it's only going to create neighborhood unrest. Pick a number that need S/N and once that is met, stop feeding. As others said, the cats will find food elsewhere, hopefully in a place where they can still be TNR'd.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

MowMow said:


> Ok then. I'm done with this thread.
> 
> Either you don't want to understand or aren't capable of understanding what almost everyone has said to you here.


This thread is going nowhere. Some people's learning curve is a straight line.


----------

